# Problema DHCPCD dopo aggiornamento +  init.d/dhcpcd missing

## jezet

salve ragazzi... ho un problema con il dhcpcd... credo sia una cosa stupida, ma non mi insultate, vi prego!!   :Embarassed: 

ho aggiornato ieri, e dopo il riavvio mi ha dato questo errore

 * ERROR:   dhcpcd does not have a start function.   

soluzioni?? sorry for NUBBIATA!!

ciaoooo

EgLast edited by jezet on Mon Aug 30, 2010 11:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

strano errore.

sembra che google non lo conosca.

hai usato etc-update (o dispatch-conf)?

cosa hai cambiato nella configurazione?

trovi qualche altra informazione nei log di sistema?

stai lanciando il programma a mano o con lo script di init?

----------

## jezet

ciao cloc3...

Allora etc-update per cosa scusa?? no comunque non ho usato questo comando dopo l'aggiornamento...

nella configurazione non ho cambiato praticamente niente... ho solo aggiunto dei demoni al runlevel di default... 

ho notato una cosa però... dopo l'aggiornamento, dhcpcd era sparito dal runlevel di default... ho dovuto aggiungerlo a mano...

poi, nei log di sistema, quello dell'avvio, ci sono altri errori, ma dipendono dal fatto che non sia avvia dhcpcd, e che quindi non ho rete... (ssh, eth0)

Allora il programma si avvia automaticamente visto che (come ti dicevo prima) l'ho aggiunto al runlevel di default... 

spero di essere stato abbastanza esaustivo...

grazie

ciaooo 

Eg

----------

## cloc3

 *jezet wrote:*   

> ciao cloc3...
> 
> Allora etc-update per cosa scusa?? no comunque non ho usato questo comando dopo l'aggiornamento...
> 
> 

 

dai un occhio.

poi magari verrà fuori che il tuo problema non sta lì, ma se non esegui l'aggiornamento nel modo corretto, non si può dire.

----------

## jezet

OK, domani provo e poi ti faccio sapere qui sul topic....

Grazie mille, 

ciaoooo

Eg

----------

## jezet

Allora adesso non credo che sia utile dare etc-update, perchè per avere rete sono stato costretto a fare downgrade di dhcpcd, e adesso funziona perfettamente, quindi abbiamo accurato che il problema è stato l'aggiornamento... cmq io ho dato etc-update è questo è il suo output:

# etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/dhcpcd.conf (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): 

grazie, ciaooo

Eg

----------

## cloc3

 *jezet wrote:*   

> [list]
> 
> # etc-update
> 
> Scanning Configuration files...
> ...

 

ti sta spiegando che la cartella /etc contiene due versioni per il file dhcpd.conf.

la prima è quella che utilizzi per la vecchia versione di dhcp (quella funzionate) e la seconda, collocata provvisoriamente sul percorso ._cfg0000_dhcpd.conf, contiene un esempio di configurazione valida per la nuova versione di dhcp.

etc-update ti pemette di confrontare le due versioni, personlaizzare (se necessario) quella nuova ed effettuare la sovrapposizione.

digitando una delle opzioni di menù descritte (-1,-3,-5,-9) puoi eseguire le corrispondenti operazioni indicate. se non te la senti, puoi uscire con un ^C (ctrl-c)

se vuoi essere in grado di fare gli upgrade su gentoo devi prendere confidenza con etc-update (o dispatch.conf).

entrambi i programmi possono essere configurati con opzioni personalizzate usando i file /etc/dispatch-conf.conf ed /etc/etc-update.conf

----------

## Kernel78

io preferisco dispatch-conf ma il concetto è quello, la nuova versione di dhcp richiede una configurazione diversa, se non la aggiorni non potrai mai farlo girare ...

----------

## jezet

ok quindi, la soluzione che mi suggerite se non sbaglio, è quella di riemergere dhcpcd nuovo e accetare il nuovo .conf... giusto??

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> io preferisco dispatch-conf ma il concetto è quello 

 

si anche io, adesso ho capito di cosa stavate parlando... cmq evidentemente non mi sono accorto del solito messaggio di sistema di emerge:

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

grazie per l'aiuto!!

ciaooo

Eg

----------

## jezet

Scusate ragazzi, ma hanno rimascherato dhcpcd??? 

guardate qui

incredibile!!!!!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Allora i problemi che ha causato sono stati molti, e molto estesi...

----------

## cloc3

credo che il downgrade dipenda da questo baco, che è stato riaperto il 28 agosto.

non credo che si tratti di un problema connesso al tuo.

le procedure di gentoo, in tema di affidabilità sono rigorose: via il tilde quindici giorni dopo la chiusura dell'ultimo baco.

immediata riapertura della quarantena al primo richiamo.

qui puoi leggere la discussione che ha determinato il processo di stabilizzazione.

----------

## jezet

No, ma io non ho riscontrato questo problema perchè ancora uso il kernel vecchio... questo invece è relativo al 2.6.35-gentoo-r4... anche perchè dice esplicitamente:

 *Quote:*   

>  With
> 
> dhcpcd-5.2.6 or kernel 2.6.34 everything is OK. 

 

ciaooo

Eg

----------

## jezet

Salve ragazzi ho un'altro problema con dhcpcd... posso continuare a scrivere qui?? magari cambio il titolo...

comunque mi dà questo errore in fase di boot: 

WARNING:  /etc/init.d/dhcpcd missing; skipping ...

e se lancio un 

```
 rc-update -s 
```

mi dà questo output:

# rc-update -s

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/battery/dhcpcd

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/dhcpcd

               acpid | battery      default                  

            bootmisc |         boot                          

             checkfs |         boot                          

           checkroot |         boot                          

               clock |         boot                          

         consolefont |         boot                          

            cpufreqd | battery      default                  

                hald | battery      default                  

            hostname |         boot                          

             keymaps |         boot                          

         laptop_mode | battery                               

          lm_sensors | battery      default                                                                                                                                         

               local | battery      default nonetwork                                                                                                                               

          localmount |         boot                          

       microcode_ctl | battery      default                  

             modules |         boot                          

            net.eth0 | battery      default                  

              net.lo |         boot                          

            netmount | battery      default                  

           rmnologin |         boot                          

             sensord | battery      default                  

                sshd | battery      default                  

           syslog-ng | battery      default                  

      udev-postmount | battery      default                  

             urandom |         boot                          

grazie ciaoooo

Eg

----------

## cloc3

 *jezet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # rc-update -s
> 
>  * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/battery/dhcpcd
> ...

 

sicuramente, se digiti ls -l /etc/runlevels/battery/dhcpcd /etc/runlevels/default/dhcpcd trovi due collegamenti logici rotti.

d'altra parte, è giusto che sia così, perché dhcpcd è il nome del client, non del server.

il server si chiama dhcp e il file d init che lo lancia è dhcpd.

----------

## jezet

Ah ok, non lo sapevo... ma secondo te cosa dovrei fare?? posso riparare in qualche modo i due collegamenti logici? o meglio dovrei installare dhcp??

grazie ciaoooo

Eg

----------

## cloc3

secondo me li puoi proprio rimuovere.

se ci sta, prova direttamente con rc-update, altrimenti usa senza timori unlink.

dopodichè, attiva il server dhcp:

rc-update add dhcpd default

in questo modo, dovrebbe sistemare le cose da sè.

naturalmente, rc-update non avvia il servizio immediatamente, ma ne rende automatica l'accensione al riavvio.

se devi testare dhcpd senza riavviare, dovrai farlo manualmente (/etc/init.d/dhcpd start) .

----------

## OnlyTux

Ciao,

purtroppo dhcpcd 5 non è compatibile con il vecchio baselayout 1, che è ancora il default del profilo stabile.

Se non hai eliminato il sorgente di dhcpcd 4 o riesci a entrare in chroot tramite un live cd, penso che tu possa ripristinare la rete senza problemi (mi raccomando però aggiorna lo script in /etc, personalmente io trovo dispatch-conf più comodo di etc-update).

----------

